# drivers/operators long island



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Looking for drivers and skid steer operators (cdl & non cdl) for Nassau and Suffolk locations. Trucks are dispatched from Ronkonkoma, but some of the equipment is staged in Nassau county. 

Experience and reliability is a must. don't waste my time if you don't know what you are doing or are not going to show up. 

Fair pay based on experience. 

call and ask for mike or scott
:waving::waving::waving:


----------

